# vw lanyards?



## dejavoodoo791 (Jun 8, 2006)

anyone know where to get one besides ebay? i dont really like the styles they have on there too much.
and mk4 content... dont hate on the blurryness or crappy headlights


----------



## Vettes Volvos and VWs (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: vw lanyards? (dejavoodoo791)*

Holy I was just wondering the same thing last night! I know you can get GTI ones from vw


----------



## pseudosuit (Sep 26, 2007)

http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...0Gear


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (pseudosuit)*

Yep, we have a few available!
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...reply


----------



## Swizz!! (Jun 20, 2007)

the black one is pretty slick.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: vw lanyards? (dejavoodoo791)*

I sport my Unitronic Chipped key leash now







, or at least thats what I always call 'em, I seen the thread title and was like wtf is a vw lanyard?


----------



## LittleRob (Dec 20, 2007)

Wow what about those headlights!!!! Where to buy those?


----------



## dejavoodoo791 (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: (LittleRob)*

yea i had a unitronic one but we had a bonfire and it fell in and melted =( gotta wait till my next show to snag another
and i do like that black one from ecs! thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
those headlights are from ebay... nothing special. i cant tell if you were kidding or not so i answered you anyway


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

$18 for a lanyard!







But I do want one.


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

i hate lanyards


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (silver saloon)*

I cant support my lanyard anymore







my key has no chrome loop..


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (silver saloon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silver saloon* »_i hate lanyards

x2
OP: Make sure to order some Fox Racing and No Fear stickers for your ride http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## dejavoodoo791 (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_
x2
OP: Make sure to order some Fox Racing and No Fear stickers for your ride http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif









man you're so cool! i wish i were you. thanks for answering my question!


----------



## dejavoodoo791 (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: (tiggo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tiggo* »_I cant support my lanyard anymore







my key has no chrome loop..









actually mine did too, this is for my house keys and stuff. the dub keys stays in my pocket


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (dejavoodoo791)*

ohh saw this thread just in time for Fathers' Day


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (dejavoodoo791)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dejavoodoo791* »_
actually mine did too, this is for my house keys and stuff. the dub keys stays in my pocket









IKR, I still am trying to find a good one for my house keys because I like the real skinny ones and just want the vw logo all around it... impossible to find..


----------



## Canadian Lurker (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: (tiggo)*

There's also these:
http://oempl.us/index.php?main...d=237


----------



## dejavoodoo791 (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: (Canadian Lurker)*

^^ thats perfect! thanks man.
bump for anybody else that has been looking for these!


----------



## dubbass33 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: (dejavoodoo791)*

i ordered this one last week
http://www.superdavessuperstor....html


----------

